# Goat Tattoos?



## YellowGoats (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has any tattoos of thier goats or of just any goat on them. I'd love to see some pictures! :kidblack:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I saw a woman yesterday at the feed store with a boer head on her calf... She also had horses...and other pets. (She was kind of a large canvas, teehee)


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Nothing yet. I've contemplated getting a set of hoof prints put in amongst the tattoos already on my arm. There are some really gorgeous goat tattoos online. One of my favorites:
http://www.nannygoatsinpanties.com/2010/09/goat-thing-of-the-day-a-goat-tattoo.html

There's a cute story too.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL this was not were I thought this topic was going


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ haha! Same here!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I thought it was about tattooing ON the goats. I had to read it twice.

But really, getting tattoos on your body of your own goats seems like a totally natural part of goat owning....at least in my little inked up world. 

(edit)heh . After all, I already have a cow on me!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised with a group as large as this, that no one has one.

YellowGoats - are you thinking of getting one and looking for inspiration?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

No goat tattoos yet, but after a lifetime with horses, I do have a handful of horse themed tattoos lol. I figure I will start getting goat tattoos after I have been in the goat business a handful of years.

This was my back 4 or so years ago. Barefoot hooves, I had one of my horses step on cardboard and made the stencil myself. I am a farrier, so that is a caduceus with hoof rasps for the serpent bodies, the 3 horses (friend of mine did that one while he was in tattoo school and screwed it up lol), and the naked girl on the horse lol.



Just because, I have add photos of my work since. I have added a "heart globe"


And a butterfly lol


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Very cool! I particularly love the hooves across the shoulders.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you! I get tons of comments on the hooves (in the summer), I really love them! It was pretty brutal healing up tattoos all across my shoulders like that. I didnt have anyway to get comfortable at night LOL.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Audrey, I can only imagine. I've not had any tattoo work on my back. But, when I had one of my arms done, the elbow (inside and out) was so sore that I didn't want to bend it, I opened the drawer on my nightstand just so I could lay my arm out across.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh man I bet! I have heard that the elbow area is one of the most painful spots for sure!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I think that was the most painful so far but they're so small it didn't last long.  and now I have pretty elbows.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

So worth it!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a horse tattoo, a complilation of my 2 late stallions, over my heart. I plan on getting a tattoo of my Malamutes (or wolves) on my right calf and was thinking about getting a goat kid, foal, puppy and baby dragon cartoon on my left calf. I just need to find the cartoons and put them together.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I hope you share pictures when they're done.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I may be getting a goat hoof on my ankle. Something small, subtle, and easily hidden. I work in the medical field, so tattoos are often looked down upon. I can just wear a taller sock and nobody will be any wiser about it. I always wear sandals, when it isn't winter (I have worn them in the snow a couple of times, I am pretty cold tolerant, hah!), so it'll be visible when not at work.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Its too bad tattoos are still looked down on in some fields. I think tattoos in general are becoming more common so maybe eventually you won't need to hide it at all.  I feel lucky to be self employed so I can get what I want but I do still tend to hide my tattoos when I can.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

They for sure are becoming more accepted in society. One of my best friends has half sleeves and a (super ugly) chest tattoo, and shes a montessori school teacher.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Montessori is a little looser than public schools but it's still really good to see that people aren't being judged so much by the stuff they put on their skin.


----------

